# The Brickmakers House, Surrey - March 2016



## Brewtal (Mar 9, 2016)

We caught sight of this place a year ago during another explore, but at the time we couldn't get access. We could only just make it out through the trees but we didn't know what it was at the time. We kept hearing a large dog barking somewhere close by on the other side, and we kept finding paw prints that were bloody huge, so we decided not to risk it. Best to play it safe!

We took another trip back here recently and I was happy to find access past the fence. A lovely surprise considering the main site is now in the process of being demolished! A nicely timed visit even though half of the place has gone!

I've been unable to find any history really but they supposedly date back to the 1850's and are situated in the woods next to a former clay pit, and I presume they housed workers. They were in a sorry state but still interesting to look at. I don't know when they were abandoned, but there have been contamination issues at the neighbouring site. Most of the top floors had fallen through and the upstairs parts that were reasonably intact were inaccessible because both sets of stairs had collapsed. 

Definitely the most treacherous floor I have dared to walk across. Some parts were more rotten than others so I opted to take some pics in point and shoot mode. Using the tripod was impossible! 





The roof has been badly damaged in parts and has left much of the inside exposed to nature resulting in a massive amount of rot causing internal collapse. A real shame given how peaceful this spot it.









































































It was a nice little explore and I was really glad to get in this time with out the paranoia of dogs or having to risk a far too dodgy looking fence. Sadly the entire site is in the process of being demolished and I don't know if this house will be included. Having been there the previous year I was shocked to find demolition vehicles parked everywhere and a lot of the buildings gone. The remaining ones were stripped almost to their bare bones. But this was a nice little bonus! Timed it just right I think! 

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Bones out (Mar 9, 2016)

Nice work there.


----------



## smiler (Mar 9, 2016)

The chimney look in fairly good nick, I liked it, Thanks


----------



## The Archivist (Mar 9, 2016)

A fine set you have there, thanks for posting. This place has really gone downhill in the last few years - when I first visited in 2005, the floors were all intact (though rather spongy) and you could even climb the stairs. Disappointed to hear about the demolition work, too. Being quite close to home, this used to be one of my favourite sites.


----------



## Brewtal (Mar 9, 2016)

smiler said:


> The chimney look in fairly good nick, I liked it, Thanks



The chimneys and fireplaces were about the only parts that had stood the test of time and nature!


----------



## Rubex (Mar 9, 2016)

Great shots Brewtal  I like the look of this place!


----------



## Brewtal (Mar 9, 2016)

The Archivist said:


> A fine set you have there, thanks for posting. This place has really gone downhill in the last few years - when I first visited in 2005, the floors were all intact (though rather spongy) and you could even climb the stairs. Disappointed to hear about the demolition work, too. Being quite close to home, this used to be one of my favourite sites.



Yeah it is a real shame. Gonna be a big clean up job though. The place is riddled with nasty stuff. Got plenty of pics to show how much it has changed.


----------



## tazong (Mar 9, 2016)

You should see yourself as a modern day marty mcfly - you have captured a little peice of history that would other wise of been lost.
Nicley done


----------



## Brewtal (Mar 10, 2016)

tazong said:


> You should see yourself as a modern day marty mcfly - you have captured a little peice of history that would other wise of been lost.
> Nicley done



Hahaha! Cheers! If only I had a hoverboard.....! Exploring would be so much easier sometimes!


----------



## Derelictheart (Mar 10, 2016)

Nice find mate, does look a bit dodgy, not sure how my 19st frame would manage in there


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 10, 2016)

Cracking set of images,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Mar 10, 2016)

Really liked that brewtal.


----------



## Brewtal (Mar 10, 2016)

Cheers guys. Was hoping to do my write up of the demolition tonight but I'm gonna have an early night and get up to try and get a capture the dying moments of somewhere in my home town before its too late.


----------



## mockingbird (Mar 17, 2016)

seen this place a few times, but never bothered to look, so thanks for posting looks rather sketchy upstairs to say the least


----------

